# Hey!



## Bizdustry (May 1, 2021)

I am the owner of a popular online community, and during the Lockdown in the UK, I have been struggling with Anxiety and Depression, so I thought I'd join and use my spare time to meet some like-minded people. I'm Alex. Nice meeting you all!


----------



## Pig Hip (May 1, 2021)

Welcome, Alex!


----------



## willowtigger (May 1, 2021)

Hi and welcome, Alex


----------



## Foxy (May 1, 2021)

Hi @Bizdustry  to meet you.


----------



## Ozzy47 (May 1, 2021)

Welcome to TMH Alex, glad to have you.


----------



## safeinsanity (May 2, 2021)

@Bizdustry


----------



## lavalamp (May 2, 2021)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## Pinky (May 4, 2021)

Welcome to the forum @Bizdustry


----------



## Butterfly88 (May 4, 2021)

Welcome Alex!


----------



## Kyng (May 4, 2021)

Welcome aboard, Alex! I hope you enjoy this place  .


----------



## gigglez (Jun 8, 2021)

Welcome!


----------



## Spice (Jul 6, 2021)

Welcome and enjoy the board.


----------

